# The Beast is going!!!



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Probably.

Just waiting to dot the i's & cross the t's & if all comes good tomorrow, then Paul will be the very proud owner of a 4 month old RS6 Saloon  8)

After my few days last week with Preston Audi's demostrator, i have decided to take the plunge 

The new beast is Pearlescent Black, with silver Nappa Recaro interior. The only extras i know of right now, are heated rear seats, dark tinted windows which look just awesome against the car in black & the solar sunroof. She's wearing those very sexy 19" 5 spoke RS6 alloys & apart from that, the car is standard. She's only covered 5000 miles, so she aint even run in yet.

Got an excellent price for mine & a below book price for the RS6  . Insurance is only an additional Â£90 per year, which i thought was a total bargain when you take into account that on paper the RS6 is Â£15K more than my car & a shed load more powerful.

She will of course be paying a visit to AmD 8) in the not too distant future, but as the OEM zorst looks great & the note is stunning, i'll give the Milltek a miss & will only be having the re-map & perhaps upgrade for the brakes. This will provide over 500BHP, which should be enough for now.

Not gonna be able to sleep tonight now, in anticipation for tomorrow & the deal working out for me.

Won't be picking the car up for nearly 3 weeks, as i'm off on my jollies on Friday, so i'll just have to wait till i get back 

Glad i kept one of my PMC plates on retention, so the RS6 will get to wear W8 PMC as i agreed to leave S80 PMC on the S8 (only cost me Â£250 anyway) & i can't be arsed with the hassle.

I'll confirm tomorrow if the deal gets done, but needless to say, i'm as giddy as a kipper right now :lol:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Feck me! I challenge your barge to a head to head and you bottle it and go and trump me!!! :lol:

That's one hell of a serious car. You do realise that now you have gotta take that to the 'ring!

I hope it all works out. :wink:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> dark tinted windows


Certainly sounds like you are gagging for the RS6 

Just make sure the tints are not too dark else the DOT or whoever will get you to change them.

Norman


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Feck me! I challenge your barge to a head to head and you bottle it and go and trump me!!! :lol:
> 
> That's one hell of a serious car. You do realise that now you have gotta take that to the 'ring!
> 
> I hope it all works out. :wink:


I'd have had you in the S8 anyway  :wink: Just decided that my need for such a big car was not so great & the RS6 will be more than big enough. If i'd not borrowed the RS6 demonstrator for a few days last week, i'd have stuck with the S8, as its a great car to own & drive, but the grin factor from the RS6 is far to big to just ignore  8)

I've owned quite a few fast & powerful cars, but the RS is defo in Supercar performance land, but with all the practicality of a regular saloon & yet has the stealth factor which is hugely amusing


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

:roll:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

NormStrm said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > dark tinted windows
> ...


Norm,

I did ask this question, but according to the stealer, the tints were a factory fitted option when the car was built & do conform to all EU regs, so i'm hoping everything will be fine 8)


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

If it turns out not to be 100% legal then Audi will get their butts kicked. This is from an Audi internal memo :



> Modified tinted front windows
> 
> Our vehicles as manufactured comply with Regulation 32 of the Road Vehicles (Construction and Use) Regulations 1986.
> 
> ...


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

Many congrats Paul. Just as I was thinking of finally getting my ass up to AmD for chip + Milltek to claim the title of most powerful Audi on the forum, you've gone and outdone me  

A neighbour of mine has a black 6 avant with tint, and it looks simply stunning.

I know you said you're getting a good deal, but you may still be able to haggle it. The 6s are taking a bit of a hit at the minute, especially with the 6 plus in the offing, and also it seems the saloons are not holding their values as much as the avants. Might be worth holding out for another few quid....?

Steve


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> This will provide over 500BHP, which should be enough for now.


Classic quote I think
You lucky bu$$er Paul
Enjoy!


----------



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

Without prying too much, any indication of how much Audi are planning to resell yours for and what kind of depreciation you took over the period?

if a new job works out, plan is to have an older S8 for my day-day company driving (opt-out) and the Box for fridays/weekends [smiley=dude.gif]

or thats the plan anyway  have yet to see if I can justify the cost to myself/significant other :?


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

sattan said:


> Without prying too much, any indication of how much Audi are planning to resell yours for and what kind of depreciation you took over the period?
> 
> if a new job works out, plan is to have an older S8 for my day-day company driving (opt-out) and the Box for fridays/weekends [smiley=dude.gif]
> 
> or thats the plan anyway  have yet to see if I can justify the cost to myself/significant other :?


Audis usedcar site has S8s @ Â£29k-Â£35 at mom. (Â£29k gets a S8:	Silver Metallic 42000m 2001 Â£28995 Tiptronic
http://www.audi.net.r66.co.uk/audiuk/site/general/car.aspx?carId=500328247


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Steve_Mc said:


> Many congrats Paul. Just as I was thinking of finally getting my ass up to AmD for chip + Milltek to claim the title of most powerful Audi on the forum, you've gone and outdone me
> 
> A neighbour of mine has a black 6 avant with tint, and it looks simply stunning.
> 
> ...


Rest assured, i'm squeezing ever penny possible out of the dealer. Need to offset the mods on the S8, plus the fact i only had her serviced at a cost of Â£400 last week.

The only advantage in the 6+ is the OEM factors (power increase will be covered under standard Audi warranty, whereas the AmD power hike won't). Power only rises to 480 (only  ) & you get drilled discs plus a few extra colour combo options. I can live with that & as they've now stopped production of the RS6 saloon (still building the Avant) those in the know, reckon the price of RS6's will start rising, given a new RS6 is at best 18 months away & at worst over 2 years away.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

sattan said:


> Without prying too much, any indication of how much Audi are planning to resell yours for and what kind of depreciation you took over the period?
> 
> if a new job works out, plan is to have an older S8 for my day-day company driving (opt-out) and the Box for fridays/weekends [smiley=dude.gif]
> 
> or thats the plan anyway  have yet to see if I can justify the cost to myself/significant other :?


I have taken a hit on my car (on paper), to the tune of Â£4K, but the RS6 is being sold to me for Â£6K under dealer book price & very close to trade money. This is (according to the dealer) the preferred way to price this particular deal, as they already had a buyer for this RS6, but he could not stump up the pennies  so its been on the dealers books for a couple of months too long. I will be pushing for an even tighter deal, as i'm more than happy being as cheeky as possible to get extra money in my pocket.

The dealer has indicated that mine would go up for sale at about Â£36K (Â£2K more than i paid). Its pristine & is 1 of the very few S-Line special edition models & she has only covered 13k miles.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Very nice Paul.

Look forward to meeting it (and you of course) sometime soon.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Probably.
> 
> Just waiting to dot the i's & cross the t's & if all comes good tomorrow, then Paul will be the very proud owner of a 4 month old RS6 Saloon  8)
> 
> ...


Nice one. S'funny your RS6 post gave me the impression that the RS6 was only marginally quicker than the S8 (which I didn't believe for one minute :wink: ), I'd have put it in a different league myself. I guess you do now. 

That'll be BIG fun then.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Probably.
> ...


True, but its all about perceived speed & the RS6 did not feel that much quicker than my S8 & on paper its probably only about 1 sec quicker to 60 which aint a huge difference.

Whats sold me is the fact the deal is very very sweet, the car is slightly easier to throw about in the twisties (although it is heavier than my S8) & i reckon it will hold value better over the next couple of years than the S8 will. As a caviate, taking it over the 500BHP mark is gonna feel very sweet.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > W7 PMC said:
> ...


The 0-60 may be comparable, but 0-125 will be a big improvement I'd have thought. :wink:

I sure it'll go very well indeed.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Formal announcement, the deal is now done on the RS6 & i'll be picking up the new beast at Noon on the 22nd April.

She'll be going down to AmD the 1st week in May to get a re-map, a Milltek Zorst & a couple of decent DV's, so the 500BHP mark is my next milestone, as with the above, 505 - 510 is what AmD expect to hit 

Just to rub salt into the wounds, i'm off to the States for a 2 week holiday with the lads on Friday, so loads to look forward to now  8) :lol:

I can't even begin to tell you how excited i am & can't wait to be playing with my new motor.

Just checked up on the extras (like the standard spec aint good enough anyway) & this includes Solar Sunroof (runs the aircon by solar power to keep the car interior cool in the summer 8) ), Alcantera (SP) headlining & rear parcel shelf, special Silk Nappa Silver Recaro seats front & back (although it looks more cream to me  ), Poplar door & dashboard inlays (whatever the hell they are) & Tracker Monitor (insurers did insist on Tracker for this car) & the tyre pressure monitoring system.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Please tell me that now it's a definate you are gonna sign up for our ring trip. You know the cars wants to.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Please tell me that now it's a definate you are gonna sign up for our ring trip. You know the cars wants to.


I'll think about it. Not sure i'm safe to be let loose on the Ring in a modified RS6 :roll: .

Is there a thread about this trip in the Events room?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Oh yes

Here


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Sounds fantastic. I remember reading about how RS6s often end up on the dealer's forecourt with only a few miles on the clock, and the assumption was that the owners had lost their licences very quickly!

I'm sure you'll be careful... :wink:


----------

